# Was gegen Fische beständiges



## wkremer (3. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem meine Goldfische, wie schon geschrieben, meine Krebscheren und
jetzt auch die Seerosen niedergemacht haben, möchte ich Fragen ob es etwas 
gegen Goldfische resistentes gibt.
Sieht zwar auch nett aus, wenn man den Teichboden sehen kann, aber ein paar Pflanzen 
hätte ich schon gern IM Wasser, der Rand ist recht gut bepflanzt.

Schon jetzt Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Hi,

was habt ihr den für Goldfische, das die Seerosen fressen. In meinem alten Teich haben die Goldfische höchstens __ Wasserlinsen und Algen gefressen. Und da waren über 100 Goldfische von kapitalen 40cm bis 5cm drin (die auch so gut wie nie gefüttert wurden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Meine Goldies hatten Pflanzen so gut wie nicht gefressen außer kurze Fadenalgen.
Das hat sich auch nicht geändert seit ich nur noch Koi habe.

Etwas schlechter schmecken sollte __ Wasserpest, da sind die in der IH nur im Notfall rangegangen.

Hat einer erst mal damit angefangen auch Pflanzen zu fressen, hilft nur ausprobieren was ihnen gar nicht schmeckt und ein alternatives Futterangebot im Teich.


----------



## Mops (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Hi, 
also ich füttere meine Goldfische nie, meine Pflanzen (Seerose, rebsschere, __ Hornkraut und Co) werden aber trotzdem nicht verspeist. Lediglich ab und an versuchsweise eingesetzte __ Wasserlinsen überleben nur, wenn sie in einem Korb geschützt sind.

Wovon meine Goldi´s so dick und rund werden, 

Aber Pflanzen die sie partout nicht mögen kenne ich nicht. Bisher hat alles überlebt.

Mops


----------



## wkremer (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Danke für die Antworten,

aber in einem anderen Thread wurde mir versichert,
das dort die Goldfische auch die Pflanzen vertilgt haben,
liegt wohl an den "Rheinischen" Goldfischen.

Jetzt werd ich mal versuchen noch ein paar Wasserpflanzen
zu ergattern und zusehen ob es was wird


----------



## lissbeth66 (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Meine Rheinischen Goldfische  fressen keine Pflanzen . Also __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut ueberleben alles bei mir ohne Probleme.


----------



## Limnos (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Hi

Ich muss wohl meine Goldfische demnächst mit Macheten ausrüsten, da so gut wie alle Unterwasserpflanzen aller Art trotz Goldfischen unbehelligt wachsen, wie z.B. Laichkräuter, __ Tausendblatt, __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest, __ Wasserschlauch, Amleuchteralgen, Krebsscheren, Dreifurchige Wasserlinse. Lediglich die __ Wasserfeder hat sich verabschiedet, bei der Konkurrenz.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## wkremer (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Hmm,was kann es denn dann sein  

Das Poblem begann mit dem Kauf der 6 Goldfische, 
sind bis jetzt nicht mehr geworden. 

Der Teichdealer meines Vertrauens, hat gesagt, am Wasser liegt es nicht,
ich sollte aber irgendwelche Zaubertränke ins Wasser kippen, weil einige Fadenalgen da sind.
(sind aber irgendwie giftig, deshalb mit mir nicht)

Jetzt weiss ich nicht mehr weiter,
morgen mach ich noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Joerg (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Werner,
Zaubertränke gegen Fadenalgen, kommt bei mir auch nicht in Frage, da ich den Fischen sonst den Nachtisch wegnehme.
Du hast wenig Optionen, wenn die mal damit angefangen haben machen die damit weiter.
Eine ständige Fütterung mit besser schmeckendem Futter ist auch keine langfristige Lösung.
Besser wäre es sich bei Nachbarteichen umzusehen, die ein Pflanzenproblem haben.
Von der Menge die ich wöchentlich entsorge, würden viele Goldies satt.


----------



## lonely (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Also nachdem meine Fische mal 1 Tag ohne Futter auskommen mussten, ist mein __ Wasserstern auch völlig zerfetzt !!!

Diese Mörder 

Ich vermutete bisher das es die 4 schwarzen "größeren" Karpfen gewesen sind. Bin mir jetzt aber nicht mehr so sicher ob es nicht doch die 24 Goldfische waren.

__ Wasserlinsen sind allesamt innerhalb von ein paar Stunden weggefressen. Egal welche Mängen ich reinwerfe. (kultiviere ja viele in Bottichen) Mit den Wasserlinsen sit aber auch in Ordnung! 

Aber nun weitere Pflanzen das ist nicht sehr schön :-(


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Fische sind einfach unberechenbar. Wir haben Rotfedern in den Innenbecken, und jahrelang gab es dort keine Probleme. Die Fische haben sich mit den Algen begnügt, was uns sehr recht war. Letztes Jahr fingen sie plötzlich an die Schwimmblätter von den Jungpflanzen der tropischen Seerosen anzuknabbern, in diesem Jahr machen sie die ausgewachsenen Seerosen nieder. Wir werfen täglich Futter in die Becken, aber das bringt gar nichts. Es werden jetzt einfach Futter UND Seerosen gefressen. Ich gelange immer mehr zu der Überzeugung, daß man Fische und Pflanzen einfach nicht kombinieren kann. Wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Größe der Teiche. Die Teichgrößen, die man in einem Privatgarten realisieren kann, ist in der Natur normalerweise ohne Fische. Das wird seinen Grund haben.


----------



## Limnos (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Hallo

@ Werner: 
Dann habe ich wohl Glück gehabt: in vierzig Jahren Teich"haltung" ist es nie dazu gekommen, dass Fische Pflanzen beschädigt hätten. Lediglich haben mal __ Schildkröten die aufstrebenden, frischen Seerosenblätter angeknabbert. Die Bissform war unverkennbar. Aber zu einer Vernichtung der Pflanzen kam es nie.Aber aus Verhaltensforschung bei anderen Tieren weiß man: fängt erst einmal ein Tier mit einer neuen Verhaltensweise an, wirkt das "ansteckend"

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Hat jemand einen __ Goldfisch oder Koi, der schon weiß wie gut __ Wasserlinsen schmecken.
Fadenalgen mögen sie aber die Wasserlisen werden einfach ausgespuckt.
Da ich nun 2 mal die Woche das Zeug in Mengen rausholen muss, wäre das eine Entlastung.


----------



## SaSu (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

mir hat vor Kurzem ein Verkäufer aus einen Tierfachgeschäft gesagt, dass __ Vallisnerien wohl von Fischen nicht gefressen werden sollen. Ob das stimmt, weiß ich nocht nicht, wir werden es nächstes Jahr wohl ausprobieren, wenn unser Teich endlich fertig ist und die Fische reinkommen.


----------



## Limnos (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Hi

Das kann ich zumindest für Riesenvallisnerien bestätigen. Aber wie schon gesagt: meine Fische zeigen Manieren den Pflanzen gegenüber. Interessant war eine Beobachtung, die ich neulich machte: Ich gab eine Mischung aus Kleiner Wasserlinse und __ Teichlinse als Futter aufs Wasser. Zuerst wurden die Kleinen gefressen. Ich hoffte schon, dass dies eine gute Art sein könnte die beiden zu trennen, dann kamen auch noch die Teichlinsen an die Reihe.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## wkremer (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Hallo,

kann es sein, das im Teich zu wenig Nährstoffe drin sind?
Das Wasser ist schön klar und auch nur wenig Algen,
aber das auch die Rhizome der Seerosen sich in Luft ääh in Wasser auflösen
kann nicht an den 6 Fischen liegen, die waren schön im Substrat.
Die Rhizome, nicht die Fische 
Bis jetzt hab ich fleissig mit Wasserpflanzenpracht gedüngt,
aber reicht das?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was gegen Fische beständiges*

Hi Werner,

wenn sich die Seerosenrhizome nicht sichtbar auflösen hat das andere Ursachen als Goldfische. Seerosenrhizome sind recht fest und gerbsäurehaltig, (man braucht schon etwas Kraft um an einer mehrjährigen Seerose die armdicken Rhizome zu zerbrechen). 
Goldfische würden sie höchstens mal ausbuddeln wenn sie laufend im Substrat wühlen. Krebsscheren sind halt zerbrechlich, doch dann würden auch die Reste noch im Wasser treiben.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie die Seerosen ursprünglich mal gepflanzt wurden. Vieleicht haben sie schon länger gekümmert und sind nun, bei den Wechseltemperaturen im Sommer abgestorben und weggefault. Falsche Wasserparameter können auch für ein schnelles Verschwinden ursächlich sein. Krebsscheren vertragen kein nährstoffarmes oder kalkhaltiges Wasser

MfG Frank


----------

